# My new sable GSD puppy!



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I just pickup a sable gsd (she is 5 months). I just wanted to see if you guys/gals thought my puppy was purebred? I have been hearing a lot of negative comments from people i know, but i love my dog. She is AKC registered. What do think?
This is her at 4 months (sorry about the pic, i took from a faceshot on my iphone). The last two pictures are of her at 5 months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, she looks pure GSD.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's cute, why are people giving you negative comments on her?? They must be 'nongsd people"


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Looks pure to me to. What kind of "negative" comments have you been getting?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

She's very pretty! 

--side note-- Did you buy her on ebay? I'm not asking to be rude or anything; I just didn't know you could buy pets on ebay.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> --side note-- Did you buy her on ebay? I'm not asking to be rude or anything; I just didn't know you could buy pets on ebay.


Ebay classifieds. It's not a bidding site like ebay, it's just another form of classified advertising, like Craigslist or the newspaper. My rescue lists dogs on there as well. You can't list live animals on the bidding section of ebay.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Ebay classifieds. It's not a bidding site like ebay, it's just another form of classified advertising, like Craigslist or the newspaper. My rescue lists dogs on there as well. You can't list live animals on the bidding section of ebay.


Ah, I see. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> she's cute, why are people giving you negative comments on her?? They must be 'nongsd people"


Well I have been hearing stuff like her color isnt nice and she kind of looks like a deer (the second photo). I know they arent GSD experts, so it really doesnt bother me that much lol. I just wanted to hear the opinion of a few people who are knowledgeable about this kind of stuff. Also, by any chance, can i get an idea if she will be a dark sable by the way she currently looks? Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WascoGSD said:


> Also, by any chance, can i get an idea if she will be a dark sable by the way she currently looks? Thanks!


It's hard to tell at this age, but I don't believe so. She looks like she'll be a medium to lightish sable. My pup was his lightest at 4 month old, but he wasn't as light as she is.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

WascoGSD said:


> Well I have been hearing stuff like her color isnt nice and *she kind of looks like a deer *(the second photo). I know they arent GSD experts, so it really doesnt bother me that much lol. I just wanted to hear the opinion of a few people who are knowledgeable about this kind of stuff. Also, by any chance, can i get an idea if she will be a dark sable by the way she currently looks? Thanks!



If anyones dog looks like a deer it's mine and I love her to death. 

Your puppy will grow into those ears... mine never did though and I joke about her looking and sounding like a deer, all the time. Don't take it personal. You can always say "yup, she looks like a deer but she's my deer and I love that deer." to throw them off.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she'll grow into those ears, I swear some are born with adult sized ears LOL...Just tell people her ears are big to 'better hear with' ))


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She is cute. She looks to me like she might be a patterned sable. If that is the case , she will be lighter over all as an adult than she is now. If she is patterned, she will have a lot of tan with a sable "saddle".


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> She is cute. She looks to me like she might be a patterned sable. If that is the case , she will be lighter over all as an adult than she is now. If she is patterned, she will have a lot of tan with a sable "saddle".


You think so? Her mom is a black sable and her dad is black and tan. here are some photos. Is there some hope of a dark sable? lol i was looking foreward to a dark sable but if not its all good. 
Her mom (the sable in the first picture of course) and her dad.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Often when you cross a sable with a black and tan, you get patterned sables. I don't *think* your pup will be as dark as mom. She might though.

For comparison, this is my dark sable at 4 months:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, fraid so. Even more likely now that I know she has a black and tan parent.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

WascoGSD said:


> Well I have been hearing stuff like *her color isnt nice and she kind of looks like a deer* (the second photo). I know they arent GSD experts, so it really doesnt bother me that much lol. I just wanted to hear the opinion of a few people who are knowledgeable about this kind of stuff. Also, by any chance, can i get an idea if she will be a dark sable by the way she currently looks? Thanks!


 
WHAT?! Whoever said her color isn't nice needs a nice smack in the face. She looks GORGEOUS to me - in fact, I'm quite envious of her!

And at least yours looks kind of like a deer and not a drowned rat or a creeper (like mine did):


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dog is a pure bred and is a very nice looking pup! Don't pay any attention to the comments of non German Shepherd people. (or a lot of German Shepherd people, for that matter!) I receive tons of comments about my Sable. People always ask "is that a German Shepherd mix?" When I tell them he is not a mix they always look so disappointed and disapproving.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

robk said:


> Your dog is a pure bred and is a very nice looking pup! Don't pay any attention to the comments of non German Shepherd people. (or a lot of German Shepherd people, for that matter!) I receive tons of comments about my Sable. People always ask "is that a German Shepherd mix?" When I tell them he is not a mix they always look so disappointed and disapproving.


LOL! The other day, I actually got a "what's wrong with her?"

At first I was offended, until I realized that he meant "why is she not the color of a 'normal' German Shepherd"

I had to explain to him what a sable coloring was, and about the working line, and the prevelance of the coloration in GSD's (but that they weren't as common in the USA as the black and tan saddle or blanket) and he smiled and said "cool. She looks like a wolf."

Yeah.....so just take the comments with a grain of salt and remember that you've got a beautiful animal!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoever thinks she isn't beautiful has a screw loose.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> WHAT?! Whoever said her color isn't nice needs a nice smack in the face. She looks GORGEOUS to me - in fact, I'm quite envious of her!
> 
> And at least yours looks kind of like a deer and not a drowned rat or a creeper (like mine did):


That's a gorgeous pup!!! Definitely not a drowned rat, lol. 

OP, your dog is also gorgeous so I don't know who these people are that are saying such things but perhaps they're jealous of your gorgeous pup!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> That's a gorgeous pup!!! Definitely not a drowned rat, lol.
> 
> OP, your dog is also gorgeous so I don't know who these people are that are saying such things but perhaps they're jealous of your gorgeous pup!


Lol, thanks - I need to find one of her actual drowned rat pictures. That one's not so bad - but I have a few where it's like 'whuuut? is that a wild african dog?' lol!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

With our sables we find that they start getting darker between 2 and 3 years of age. We have a female who will be 3 next month. A friend saw her yesterday who hadn't seen her in over a year and couldn't believe it was the same dog. At age 1 she was MUCH lighter than she is now, that's for sure. They also tend to be much darker in the winter when they have their full coat in. 

Annette


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Am I the only one that is seeing a patterned sable? I think she will look like Barbs boy Dante. For the OP, that means she will look more like her father that her mother. Except that she will be sable colored where he has black.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Am I the only one that is seeing a patterned sable? I think she will look like Barbs boy Dante. For the OP, that means she will look more like her father that her mother. Except that she will be sable colored where he has black.


I think so. And I hope you are wrong lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackGSD said:


> Am I the only one that is seeing a patterned sable? I think she will look like Barbs boy Dante. For the OP, that means she will look more like her father that her mother. Except that she will be sable colored where he has black.


I think you're right.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> She is cute. She looks to me like she might be a patterned sable. If that is the case , she will be lighter over all as an adult than she is now. If she is patterned, she will have a lot of tan with a sable "saddle".


Yeah she's gonna be a patterned sable. Shasta looked just like her at that age. You can already see the tan creeping up her back legs. 


OP, ignore the idiot comments. They're not even worth your time. As said above "nongsd people". You have a beautiful sable puppy who will be awesome and they'll be jealous they dont have a dog who is anywhere near that level of awesome!

and she's definitely PB


This is my girl Shasta. She's a patterned sable. Her dad was a black and red german showline and mom was a patterned sable if memory serves.










Your girl with probably look something similar. Shasta has gotten darker in her saddle recently. She wasnt even a year old yet when the above picture was taken so she's had a few months to darken up again.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

she's beautiful 

gorgeous sable pup...the more i see of sables, the more i love them


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Yeah she's gonna be a patterned sable. Shasta looked just like her at that age. You can already see the tan creeping up her back legs.
> 
> 
> OP, ignore the idiot comments. They're not even worth your time. As said above "nongsd people". You have a beautiful sable puppy who will be awesome and they'll be jealous they dont have a dog who is anywhere near that level of awesome!
> ...


Thanks!! And Shasta looks beautiful!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you! Here's Shasta when she was just a couple weeks over 5 months old. Hope this helps give you an idea. Shasta, now, is about as dark as she was then.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Thank you! Here's Shasta when she was just a couple weeks over 5 months old. Hope this helps give you an idea. Shasta, now, is about as dark as she was then.


WOW! she looks exactly like my pup! by any chance do you have any current pictures of her? thanks.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of Jaxon as he is somewhat of a patterned sable. His dad was black sable, mom black and tan. Looks very similar but will not be very dark sable.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

bro all i can say is , dont worry about comment people can make ... i have a pure breed DDR line full black gsd puppy atm , hes 3 1/2 month ... and i hear a lot of stupid comment , for example : why did u cut your lab's ears ? ... and many more !!! some people are ignorant ... but its all good cause if we start talking about motor i would sound ignorant too , but the diference is i would say nothing !


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

oh and if i can add ! your pup look like a beautiful deer !


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WascoGSD said:


> WOW! she looks exactly like my pup! by any chance do you have any current pictures of her? thanks.


 
sure. gimme a little bit to take a couple if i can get her to hold still lol.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

People are stupid. Did you not know this already?! 

I have people STILL ask me if Rocket is a purebred GSD. I've also got the "What's wrong with his ears"? I MEAN, REALLY! I've been known to answer "Oh, he's a Special Forces dog. He's learning to fly". 

AND THEY BELIEVE ME. 

:facepalm:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

k dokie. here's Shasta as of tonight. She's a little fluffier than usual because she got a bath last night which could explain the miserable "please put the camera away!!" look on her face. She's a year and a half.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> k dokie. here's Shasta as of tonight. She's a little fluffier than usual because she got a bath last night which could explain the miserable "please put the camera away!!" look on her face. She's a year and a half.


Thanks a lot!!! Yeah your dog is beautiful. I hope mine looks similar to Shasta when she grows up


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> People are stupid. Did you not know this already?!
> 
> I have people STILL ask me if Rocket is a purebred GSD. I've also got the "What's wrong with his ears"? I MEAN, REALLY! I've been known to answer "Oh, he's a Special Forces dog. He's learning to fly".
> 
> ...


Lol. You are right, most people are kind of ignorant when it comes to sable colored GSDs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

aww thank you! No matter what, your pup will grow up to be gorgeous. She is a GSD after all!!! but.... i could be a little biased lol. Shasta is my second patterned sable. Shes actually darker than my first girl.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww she's a beautiful GSD puppy!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very pretty girl. Love the sables.


----------



## DaisyAM (Nov 5, 2011)

wow shes very pretty love the look on her face in the last picture of you and her at petsmart. also who cares what people think about your dog its what you think about her that makes her special


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

​


spiritsmom said:


> Aww she's a beautiful GSD puppy!


Thanks.


----------

